# Toolman's Musky



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Toolman has a new personal best Musky. Don't know the details but here's a pic.

http://westernbasinsportfishingassociation.com/v-web/gallery/albums/album09/Timandmusky.jpg

Way to go Tim, now go out and find a walleye that size!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

nice muskellunge toolman !!!!!!!!
how can you go back to walleye after that ?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Tim,
Man is that a beautiful fish :B 
Congrats
Ron


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto, TOOLMAN !!!!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

its an adventure just lookin at that beuaty


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice Tim !!!! CATKING


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

sweet catch man. i bet that was fun!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Marc-Thanks for posting the pic for me. Also, thanks MrFish for the pic posting tutorial. For as much as I use a computer (at work) I'm not very I-net savy! I think I should be able to do it now, though. 

Yes, the fish was an AWESOME thrill. I've caught quite a few muskies, but this one was, by far, the biggest. According to my muskie fishing buddie (and my guide that evening) the fish was close to 30#! It hit a white Blue-Fox Vibrax bucktail spinner. I landed it on a 6'6" med action ST Croix rod with a Quantum PT500 reel (typically a bottom bouncer rig-for me) with 6/14 Fireline! Too bad the vertical pic he took turned out too blurry, as it looked like a magazine photo. Also, I should note that we unhooked, photographed and released her as quickly as possible, with the water temps as high as they are. She swam off to fight another day!

Tim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations Tim! That is a beauty of a fish. I am jealous now. I keep saying I am going to give these muskies a try one of these days. I just may have to do it soon after seeing that pic. I think I know a good place to start.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice fish. Those fish are sure pissed off at the world hey! I looks like you were in a small stream. Is that the case?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

What lake was that hiding in?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch,tim


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow what a brute shes a beautiful fish nice job
________
MARYJANE


----------

